# UNC: The Effects of Hypnosis On Gastrointestinal Problems



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: An excellent article from a top IBS researcher. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

EXCELLENT !


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

thankeee eric...i printed it out and will read it....mahalo!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks Eric, very informative and good reading. I needed to relax anyway, I was just reading posts at the Meeting Place Board and it must be a full moon? The females are male bashing so bad it scared me even though I know I'm anonymous and they can't get their hands on me. Sounds like all their significant males are in serious trouble and a massacre is in the making.














Thanks, Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL!!!! Norb







!Eric, I'll get that article read yet! As soon as I get this computer back up against the freshly painted walls







Thanks!







BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 06-14-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Good one







Best RegardsMike


----------

